# Haunted House by Disneyland



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone remember the "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House" 1964, Disneyland Records?
This was recorded before the Haunted Mansion opened. If you can get a copy (I got mine at a used record store) there are some really awesome tracks on it. Especially the first track on side A (The Haunted House) and side B first track (Screams and Groans)
Great sound effects throughout the record. We taped it over and over and over so it ran together without stopping and used it for years. I still think it is one of the best.
Since then we have expanded by adding some really chilling effects from the Haunted Mansion itself and other effects found out there in cyberspace.

What is your fav sound track or do you combine your own. A sort of MixTape of Halloween.
:jol:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

YES!

I lived in Memphis for 1 year as a child in 1972. My next door neighbor had the record and we would listen to it in his attic.

We moved - and some years later the boy shot himself in the attic. True story, and tragic. From what I understand it was a classic trouble teen case.

I still talk to a guy who lived down the street. Thats the crazy thing about the internet.

Anyway - I would love to get my hands on a copy of that. I will search and let you know what I find.

Ed


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

That was quick...

http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index361.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I remember that album..I absolutely love it, and have terrific memories of listening to it as a child. However, you couldn't get away with the ending of Chinese Water Torture nowadays without being accused of being racist. I edited the track so just the ending is played.. Humor is subject to the times, as this shows, but that's how things were then:

www.noisesintheattic.com/media/DisneyChineseWaterTorture.wav


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah I have that album I think...I have 3 disney haunted house albums, and I think thats one of them.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Sorry to hear about that teen. Always sad.
I remember listening to it---ok, I confess I'm listening to it right now!--as a kid. Talk about spooky! Nothing got us into the Halloween spirit quite like that record.

I remember reading that Walt Disney thought the original Haunted Mansion was way too scary. They probably used this sound track. It opened in 1966.
They had to tone it down.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I like doombuggies.com. The Disney haunted house website. I looked but didn't see the album there. I want to try and find it now.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*yes*

This album is one of my favs and major great CH memory of Halloween. I have two copies both bought on Ebay,they pop up frequently. There are several covers-bright orange and regular dark blue covers. I believe the orange one is the early 70's version and the other one a few years earlier?

You are a bold and corageous person,afraid of nothing...................High on a hilltop near your home....lol, love it:devil:


----------

